# Show your SWAT and SWAT vehicles here



## tommy949

chinese SWAT:


----------



## Di-brazil

BRAZIL


----------



## KiwiGuy

New Zealand: Armed Offenders Squad (AOS)


----------



## MRS50

*Australian Police Tactical Groups*






























































































































http://www.themotorreport.com.au/38040/victoria-police-evaluating-explosive-proof-armoured-truck


----------



## Qaabus

They prefer to work undercover here in the Netherlands:


----------



## hmueller2

"They prefer to work undercover here in the Netherlands"

same in germany 


SEK Germany


----------



## thun

The penultimate pic shows the KSK and not any police unit, doesn't it (because of the German flag instead of state ensigns or the BP logo)?


----------



## hmueller2

nope they are SEK Hannover 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/photos24/3276533898/

some more:


----------



## Mr_Dru

*THE NETHERLANDS*
Koninklijke Marechaussee | Royal Gendarme

Arrestatieteam BSB (Brigade Speciale Beveiligings Unit)
(Intervention units for the Netherlands and Dutch overseas terrotories)


----------



## MRS50

Australia


----------



## Manila-X

*HK*

*Special Duties Unit*


----------



## CrazyForID

Special Detachment 88 (Detasemen Khusus 88), Delta 88, or Densus 88, is the Indonesian counter-terrorism squad, and part of the Indonesian National Police. Formed on 30 June 2003, after the 2002 Bali bombing, it is funded, equipped, and trained by the United States.


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

SIPA (Bosnian Federal Police Agency) 

























































































































































Sarajevo SWAT

















































Brcko SWAT


----------



## prophecus1

*Malaysia's Special Ops*

The Pasukan Gerakan Khas (Abbreviation: PGK; English: Police Special Operations Command; SOCOM) is an elite high-profile counter-terrorism and special operations tactical unit of the Royal Malaysian Police (RMP). The PGK has two distinct subdivisions; VAT 69 (Very Able Trooper-69; Komando 69) and the Special Actions Unit (Malay: Unit Tindakan Khas; UTK).

They managed to capture some high profile terrorists, and have suppressed a radical group's attempt to overthrow the Malaysian government (Al-Ma'unah). On the other hand, 2 of UTK have been sentenced to death for killing a Mongolian model, alleged to be linked to the current prime minister of Malaysia, Najib Razak.














































all wiki


----------



## -Spitzkopf Larry-

Here are some another pictures from the "SEK"


----------



## GoR_Vrn

Russia


----------



## hardcore gamer

mumbai force one commandos ( quick response team)


----------



## Persi

Iraq has one of the best special forces in the world.
Equipped with American weapons and communication gear the Iraqi Special Forces have been ranked by the U.S military advisor as one of the best in the world.


----------



## dhulkamaniac

*Great briton*


----------



## CxIxMaN

*Malaysia*
Pasukan Gerakan Khas





















Pasukan Gerakan Khas by ridzuan1981, on Flickr


Pasukan Gerakan Khas by ridzuan1981, on Flickr


Pasukan Gerakan Khas by ridzuan1981, on Flickr


Rejimen 11 Grup Gerak Khas by ridzuan1981, on Flickr


Pasukan Gerakan Khas PDRM by ridzuan1981, on Flickr


Unit Selam Tempur by ridzuan1981, on Flickr


Unit Selam Tempur by ridzuan1981, on Flickr


----------

